# Walleye Tortilla



## Winterrider (Apr 9, 2020)

3 walleye fillets cut and seasoned.
 Egg bath, then a mixture of Old Bay and  New Orleans Style.






Tortilla shell with Ranch dressing ( didn't have sour cream ),
Fire roasted green chilis, black olives,
Cheddar cheese , lettuce , and taco sauce. 
Doesn't get any easier than this.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 9, 2020)

Man I love walleye and I love fish tacos!! Big like here!!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 9, 2020)

looks great, walleye is one of my favorite fish also.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 9, 2020)

I was hoping this was a fish taco thread.  I love 'em. Funny thing is, I bet I haven't caught 50 walleye in 50 years.  Walleye size me up as a jerk on one end of the line waiting for a jerk on the other.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks great! Not much of a successful fisherman but have a buddy that is. Usually trade sweet corn for walleye filets...we are both happy!

Ryan


----------



## Teal101 (Apr 9, 2020)

We absolutely love Walleye. We catch plenty incidentally while fishing for bass and I have buddies that are big time into it. Never a shortage of it in our house. It and Perch are fantastic in tacos.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 9, 2020)

Yum
Have you tried Shore Lunch Cajun on fish chunks?


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man I love walleye and I love fish tacos!! Big like here!!


Thanks for the like. That is my main targeted game fish.


smokerjim said:


> looks great, walleye is one of my favorite fish also.


Thanks Jim, appreciate it.


thirdeye said:


> I was hoping this was a fish taco thread.  I love 'em. Funny thing is, I bet I haven't caught 50 walleye in 50 years.  Walleye size me up as a jerk on one end of the line waiting for a jerk on the other.


I have fallen into that category numerous times   


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great! Not much of a successful fisherman but have a buddy that is. Usually trade sweet corn for walleye filets...we are both happy!
> 
> Ryan


That seems like a pretty good trade. Thanks for the like. . .


Teal101 said:


> We absolutely love Walleye. We catch plenty incidentally while fishing for bass and I have buddies that are big time into it. Never a shortage of it in our house. It and Perch are fantastic in tacos.


Thanks for the like 101.


Fueling Around said:


> Yum
> Have you tried Shore Lunch Cajun on fish chunks?


I have ,I love it but wife thinks it has a bit to much heat for her liking.



 chopsaw
 , 

 mike243
 , thanks guys for the likes !


----------

